
The Google 'Recipe View' Search Function (2011) - Cactus2018
https://web.archive.org/web/20110225214942/https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/slice-and-dice-your-recipe-search.html
======
Cactus2018
Contemporary Wired article [https://www.wired.com/2011/02/google-recipe-
semantic/](https://www.wired.com/2011/02/google-recipe-semantic/)

